# check this out



## gypsyseagod

it's a local comp. but ya can cook anything ya can get done between 6am set up & 1pm judging... should i do fatties(they won't know what hit 'em) & 3-2-1 ribs??? noone here has a clue what a fatty is so i thought i'd make another "centipede" for presentation. it's a "good ol' boy" kinda thing i'm sure- but i can blow some minds as all the bbq around here s*cks... oops... lacks the integrity & love we all show our cooking. http://www.glasgow-ky.com/globalfest/bbq.pdf   p.s. all the local bbq places are only open wed-sun. how do you run a successful restaurant venture like that ???? this is the craziest place i ever lived  in ....


----------



## smokincowboy

yup some fatties should do the trick


----------



## deejaydebi

It's funny how the longer you smoke the worse the commercial BBQ joints taste. Except Smokin' Joes of course!


----------



## wvsmokeman

Fatties and 3-2-1 ribs sounds like an awesome plan!! You will sort of be representing the SMF!! Go get em' gypsyseagod!!!!


----------



## t-bone tim

200 bucks and a trophy, go for it , have some fun ,nock their socks off


----------



## squeezy

Don't complain about your BBQ places ... where I live there is nada ... nothing ... as in doesn't exist!!!!

Be glad ... not sad!


----------



## gypsyseagod

i fergot... maybe i should throw in sone abt s to "cleanse their palates"......whaddaya think ? i will have some cards w/ this web addy on them....just to 'enlighten" people & enthusiasts.


----------



## t-bone tim

Looks like we'll have a bunch more new members signin up


----------



## Dutch

gsg: if you can, toss some bacon wrapped boneless chicken thighs in the mix too.  Do SMF proud!!


----------



## flagriller

Yeah..fatties, ABT's, and ribs with some corn.  Full menue


----------



## hawgheaven

Go for it Gypsy! Don't forget Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans!


----------



## mossymo

I think some of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans should seal the deal for ya. Go full strength, no holding back !!!


----------



## gypsyseagod

ok. i'm going w/ abt,fatty(2 kinds),dutch's wicked baked beans,roasted corn,3-2-1- ribs,bacon wrapped boneless thighs,and my very own huli huli chicken(chix w/ brown sugar,molasses,& crushed pineapple bbq sauce).that should do smf proud & make for a full smoker.


----------



## hawgheaven

Good choices Gypsy! That should knock their sox off!


----------



## jts70

Go Gypsy Go!! We know ya can do it!


----------



## gypsyseagod

just talked to the promoter & you can cook anything you like,no formal presentation(as in kcbs rules),judging will be done by "outside" restauranteurs,and you can sell to the general public from 11am -6pm.even if i can't win this thing it will be great advertisement. i also gave him our website here and he definitely liked the idea of abt & fatty ( i didn't give too much info away).  now i'm stoked about this and need to get my vinyl banner,brochures,& setup(tent) done pdq.


----------



## deejaydebi

Surfs Up Gyspy! yo go brada!


----------



## gypsyseagod

was just thinking i may have to do a couple meatloafs  to turn in & giveaway, just fer snitz & giggles cause these people just don't know....smf has so many great "secrets" the outside world needs to know about.... just think- win place or show w/ smoked meatloaf... thats like a bbq fork in the eye.....


----------



## mossymo

Gypsy
I do believe you will be pack'n a full lunch and taking away the prize !!!


----------



## doc

Do us proud GSG! Representing the SMF!


----------



## mrgrumpy

Everything sounds great.... I was even thinking of a couple of bcc's....  they are always a hit too.

Bill


----------



## gypsyseagod

bcc's ???? maybe i'm brain farting.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Beer can chicken....


----------



## gypsyseagod

oh duh..... i thought about that but as i'll be kinda busy serving & w/ the judging i won't have time to carve- so i'm just going w/ quarters (& wings for the gen. public as samples for advertising).


----------

